# Wolf trigger on 92 compact ?



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to do an upgrade to my beretta 92f compact. I'm looking to decrease the amount of pressure for the first trigger pull when the gun is in double action. I was told wolf springs makes a trigger spring that will lighten the pull on the first shot ? Is this true? And second what other components will I need or recommend to ensure the gun will operate safely with no malfunctions? Also will those springs fit my compact? Any advice or info would be appreciated thank you guys!


----------

